# Does anyone know if...



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

.... the Israel Philharmonic uses A 444?

TIA
LAS


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

LAS said:


> .... the Israel Philharmonic uses A 444?
> 
> TIA
> LAS


What would that be, exactly?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

samurai said:


> What would that be, exactly?


Tuning slightly higher than A=440 Hz.

In regards to the question, I have no idea.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Tuning slightly higher than A=440 Hz.
> 
> In regards to the question, I have no idea.


Yes, the question as phrased almost sounds as if the op is asking about some military weapon that the Israeli Philharmonic uses.
Thanks for setting me straight on that score, Mahlerian. :tiphat:


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

LAS said:


> .... the Israel Philharmonic uses A 444?
> 
> TIA
> LAS


Maybe your turntable is running a mite fast?

Take a listen to this:






You might find it coming in at A=432. But maybe the video is running slow.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

samurai said:


> Yes, the question as phrased almost sounds as if the op is asking about some military weapon that the Israeli Philharmonic uses.
> Thanks for setting me straight on that score, Mahlerian. :tiphat:


Lol. any conversant musician would have gotten it, but then I can see with another frame of mind, that might read / sound like / conjure up something more in the line of an _AK 444._

I would imagine all one would need to do to figure this OP out is listen to the first notes of a piece recorded by the Israel Phil, then listen to first notes of the the same piece as recorded by an American band... that would be telling


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Especially if the first note is an A. Perhaps Beethoven's 7th....


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Or Shostakovich's Symphony No. 15 in A, which is playing on the radio right Now...


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Or Mendelssohn's Symphony No. 4 in A or Mahler's Symphony No. 6 "in A minor".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Or, by listening particularly carefully to the third of the triad, Beethoven's 1st!


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

According to this site, the Israel Philharmonic uses A = 442 Hz.
I have no idea as to the accuracy of this site, so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks. I wasn't aware that anybody chose something other than A 440 or A 444.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Oh no! Another think to keep me up at night worrying.


----------

